# Solved: Dell XPS 410/9200 Processor Upgrade



## 5wood (Feb 28, 2007)

I cannot get help from Dell about a processor upgrade. For some reason, they will not help. They do not reccomend processor upgrades. I have a subject dell with the dell OWG855 mobo. I have the Intel Core 2 Duo E6600 @ 2.4 GHz processor. I need to know (before I buy) if the Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600 @ 2.4 GHz is compatible with my PC and if it can be installed in it? Maybe dell glues them in? This about does it for me with dell. The way I feel about this, I may never buy another dell product.


----------



## bigbear (Apr 27, 2004)

I cant seem to find any specs about that particular mobo model number.
Dell normally have their boards specially built for them so the chances are it may or may not work with the Quad core cpu
Try running SIW, it may give you a different model number that we can investigate more for you.
http://www.gtopala.com/siw-download.html


----------



## 5wood (Feb 28, 2007)

OK i ran SIW, i have the same mobo, Dell OWG855, with it. It is a full SATA ll [fast] mobo with no EIDE. It runs well mostly. It came with Vista preinstalled. I had a few problems getting XP Pro installed. I finally got it figured out. I had to hit F6 and add software during setup. I do not like Vista. So I will hang in there with XP awhile. Then go Ubuntu. I can not get a CD label maker program installed in Ubuntu. So I do a dual boot with Ubuntu and XP. Maybe before long someone will come up with a cd label maker for Ubuntu.

Now, I want to get my PC working faster. The processors [quads] have come down in price.

Thanks for your response.

5wood


----------



## Rich-M (May 3, 2006)

I can't find a thing about it either but if you think about it the 6600 Core 2 duo and Quad Core are both 1066 Fsb and there is no reason it should not run in that system I can think of.


----------



## 5wood (Feb 28, 2007)

I can tell you the intel chipset info. It is Intel P965/G965 Memory Controller Hub, 
South Bridge 82801HH (ICH8DH) LPC Interface Controller,
& SMBus Intel 82801H (ICH8 Family) SMBus Controller @ECHEOh

I have 4 GB of RAM installed.

5wood


----------



## Rich-M (May 3, 2006)

I saw that and again I know the 965 chipset works with that quad core.


----------



## 5wood (Feb 28, 2007)

Thanks,

I am about convinced to go ahead and try the Q6600 on my board now.


----------



## Rich-M (May 3, 2006)

Remember no guarantees but it should work.


----------



## brite750 (Mar 16, 2002)

might need a bios flash


----------



## 5wood (Feb 28, 2007)

I got my Q6600 Quad Core processor in today (06-06-08, I ordered it from Tiger Direct on 06-04-08) and swapped it out with my Duo. It booted right up and works with a significant work increase. I have not done any benchmarking, but I estimate it will work about 25% faster. I never knew it had an idling speed and work speed. It idles at 1.596GBs and it works at 2.394 Gbs. At least that, is what PC Wizard 2008 tells me.

Many thanks to all you guys who responded to my question. You gave me the confidence to try it out. Now I am glad I did. Dells attitude with customer help to update a CPU leaves me upset (with them) and very, very, very, disappointed.


----------



## Rich-M (May 3, 2006)

Thanks for the come back, it just made sense it would work....learn how to build your own, as you never want to be dependent on these people that don't know anything at all those vendors.


----------



## brite750 (Mar 16, 2002)

i had an 2 yr old Asus mb that would not see a new Allendale E2220, black screen, until i flashed it with latest bios using my sons C2D E6300, glad you had no issues


----------



## 5wood (Feb 28, 2007)

Thank you brite750. I already had the latest BIOS update from dell. Also, all the latest mobo driver updates from dell. I will never have another dell product. Their customer support for a processor upgrade stinks. Hence forth, when I get another new pc I will build it from scratch. Or, buy a bare bones kit.


----------



## Rich-M (May 3, 2006)

5wood said:


> Thank you brite750. I already had the latest BIOS update from dell. Also, all the latest mobo driver updates from dell. I will never have another dell product. Their customer support for a processor upgrade stinks. Hence forth, when I get another new pc I will build it from scratch. Or, buy a bare bones kit.


That's the spirit and we will be here to help you! ( Ah but who will help us???/)


----------

